# help, spots appeared on his nose



## Belel (Jan 24, 2013)

Please help. I have noticed some spots on my GSD nose. I switched to prey model diet about 1 month and a half. He mostly eats chicken and turkey meat, mixed with beef/cow heart, and organs, and also fish. I am not sure if that may be caused by a food allergy, because it's only in one part of the nose, and there's nothing else in the rest of his body. But then I think chicken are fed with corn which is very allergenic, could that be the casue? He doesn't scratch, nothing. These spots on his nose are dry, it's not a wet thing. At the bottom it's reddish, and there's no hair. It's like something red in the bottom made the hair disappear. no clue. any hint?

Isabel


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Belel said:


> View attachment 8942
> 
> 
> Please help. I have noticed some spots on my GSD nose. I switched to prey model diet about 1 month and a half. He mostly eats chicken and turkey meat, mixed with beef/cow heart, and organs, and also fish. I am not sure if that may be caused by a food allergy, because it's only in one part of the nose, and there's nothing else in the rest of his body. But then I think chicken are fed with corn which is very allergenic, could that be the casue? He doesn't scratch, nothing. These spots on his nose are dry, it's not a wet thing. At the bottom it's reddish, and there's no hair. It's like something red in the bottom made the hair disappear. no clue. any hint?
> ...


The meats you are feeding are responsible for about 80% of food allergies, compared to corn which is about 1%-2%. If it is an allergy it is likely environmental. Food allergies are really rare.

Could be anything, skin problems are very difficult to diagnose. I would first clean the area well and use an antibacterial and antifungal cream. If it doesn't get better in a few days or gets worse while you use the cream, see a Vet and maybe get a scraping done. Could be anything, mange, zinc responsive dermatosis, fungal infection, staph, grass allergy, etc. 

Is it just on the nose? Anything on the ears, forelegs, paws, tail? You said no but double check.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would have it checked by a vet to rule out mites or other skin problems


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

is he playing with a plastic toy?
eating from plastic bowls?

those who dont raw feed will blame the food, for sure, not the corn.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I really don't think the food is the issue, but I would go to the vet and get it looked at.


----------



## Belel (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi  yesss we went to the vet on wednesday, excuse me for not having answered you before. He had it analyzed, it was not bacteria nor mange. He gave me a cream to apply for 10 days, and I told him about the raw food, that it seemed perfect to him, but told me to stop chicken for a while waiting the spots disappear and then re-introduce it again slowly. Thank you very much for your answers ,have been very helpful. Meggels, I don't understand your post since you edited it. Thanks to all!!


----------

